# The New Adventures of Henry Spaniel.



## PapaverFollis (27 February 2022)

Start with this thread. 

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/springer-spaniel-rescue-useless-owners.815734/

I'm not sure how this thread will turn out but I'd like to share how we get on with Henry somewhere.  And now he's landed in his new home with us it seems appropriate to start a new thread. 

So far today has gone well. Though we've had to create a spreadsheet for animal care as both myself and especially MrPF are so tired we don't want to forget anything!  To make things more complicated the horses are stuck in their boxes while we wait to see if MrT coming in lame the other day is going to pass or if he's actually done something.  (He looked completely sound today, so hopefully I've overreacted!).

We're taking things very slowly.   Henry was introduced to Hugo Sprollie and then Oscar Sprocker on arrival this morning.   On leads, just on the driveway at the front of the croft.  A couple of minutes to sniff and then being encouraged to ignore each other and look at their human instead.   Hugo gave him the "I'm the big man around here" speech and to be fair, Henry was quite impressed with it and made himself a little smaller which satisfied Hugo.   Oscar and Henry basically nodded at each other in the familiar way that spaniels often seem to on meeting another spaniel and both went about some important spaniel business in the vicinity of each other for a while.  There was a little bit of looking like they might actually like to play... which is a good thing but we called them away from each other today.   Keeping everything under any excitement thresholds for the time being.  Henry impressed me as he was more than able to get a bit excited then switch down really quickly into being focused on MrPF again.  Not bad immediately after landing in a strange new place after travelling literally the length of two entire countries in a day! 

He has then been in his crate to chill out for a time.  There has been a bit of vocal protest but he mostly settles really quickly.  He went out for a poop and got a bit over excited and was lead biting and wiggling.   That's OK. He's pretty massively over-tired.  Crate while we sort horses.

After horse doings I have just now taken him for a good half hour pootle on the croft.  Just by himself to get some energy out and let him explore and tire himself out.  We're going to be using a long line for him for the time being, until we all know each other better.  He's a very confident little chap too so I don't want to take any chances that he might be confident enough to tootle off by himself!  I basically rewarded him every single time he glanced in my direction and he was soon whizzing back to me every chance he got.  We played a few games chasing bits of kibble and cheese about, did some puppy sits and downs and generally had a great time, sniffing, exploring and eating.  

He's currently in his crate again, being very quiet!

I could ramble on more but I haven't got time!  Back on horse duties then straight on with other things!   This would have been much easier if the horses could have been chucked out for the weekend. 😂 

A couple of pictures from his little croft ramble today.  He is SUCH a good boy.  I'm sure we'll hit issues but I think he's going to be fabulous.


----------



## Clodagh (27 February 2022)

Fantastic start!


----------



## skinnydipper (27 February 2022)

Lovely.  Something to brighten our day.  

I will enjoy following the thread.


----------



## TheOldTrout (27 February 2022)

What a lovely boy! And a great start to his new life with you.


----------



## Amymay (27 February 2022)

Great start. Really look forward to reading about his progress.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 February 2022)

Really great start. Looking forward to reading about more adventures with him.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 February 2022)

That sounds like an excellent start!


----------



## Bradsmum (27 February 2022)

what a great start and lovely pics. It was meant to be, the names Hugo, Oscar and Henry just seem to go .


----------



## Michen (27 February 2022)

Lovely give him a pat from me, Pepper says good riddance though 🤣


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2022)

Henry's got a thread!   YES   😁


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 February 2022)

He sounds like a very good boy. I’m going vote for show springer x too with the calm yet keen demeanour.


----------



## MrsMozart (27 February 2022)

Oh happy reading indeed 🤗


----------



## Moobli (27 February 2022)

What a lovely start to his new life.  I’ll enjoy reading about his ups and downs.


----------



## View (27 February 2022)

Yay, nice to read some happiness after a crud day.


----------



## Nicnac (27 February 2022)

He is just adorable.  What a lovely account of his first day with you - the first of many many more.


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 February 2022)

Henry went for a little walk on the lead along the road earlier this evening, just as the sun was setting.  He really is very excellent at walking on the lead! Just a little bit of direction and praise and kibble for good bits and he was on it!  He was doing an amazingly cute bounce when I told him he was a good boy when we first set off. I was trying not to laugh as I probably don't want to encourage too much spaniel crazy. 😁  He soon got a little bit more tired and settled into a happy little trot.

He spied something in a field, which I think was a tuft of grass, but he locked onto it and did a bit of straining at the end of the lead.  I waited for him to re-orient to me and gave lots of praise for doing so... I think he realised it was just a tuft of grass because he went back to being good.  He was also very interested in some flapping material in a neighbour's garden, which I suspect looked a bit like birds.  There's definitely a chase drive buzzing in that little mop head I'd say... that's fine.  Hugo was really fixated on birds as a puppy so I've down-rated the attraction of birds before.  Or he may just be interested in stuff!

A good first lead walk though.  No people or traffic encountered.

He's spent a fair bit of time just chilling in his crate.  He's been very good about it, has been quieter since he had his croft pootle earlier.  He's had a stuffed kong in there but I think I made it too difficult, or he still needs a puppy kong, as he hasn't managed to get much out of it.

MrPF (who is entirely smitten) sat through with him in the boot room until dinner time.  We've put an old duvet on the floor and Henry has a few toys to play with so he can have sitting with humans time while he's still separated from the big boys.  I stayed in the living room with Oscar and Hugo and they've been pretty good all day but we had an outbreak of barking from everyone that I was unprepared for and Oscar and Hugo got a bit more unsettled.  It would probably be better to let everyone get to know each other and all sit together but we definitely need to take our time with it.

I was going to go do some sitting with Henry after tea but he's gone settled and quiet again and actually it's been such a long weekend for him he is probably better off with an early lights out and just a last wee and poopertunity before proper bed.

I've done pretty well all day but I'm so tired now I can feel a huge overwhelmed feeling building up.  MrPF is probably more tired but he did get a nap in this afternoon while I was hand grazing and walking horses and a Henry! 

Fingers crossed for a sound MrT horse tomorrow who can go back out in the field and stay sound too!  That would ease some of the pressure.  To be honest even if he's not sound then the girls are going to have to have field time without him and he's going to have to deal with it, which will take a bit of work out of it.

Just last hays for horses and last wees for all doggos to go and I can bl*day well sleep!  I suspect Henry will be no bother through the night.  And then we have to muddle our way through tomorrow.  One day at a time!

No more pictures of Henry... here's a picture of Hugo for whom realisation is dawning...


----------



## Clodagh (27 February 2022)

Hugo looks alarmed and slightly panicked. Is he projecting how you feel right now?
Good update. Sleep well.


----------



## MuddyMonster (27 February 2022)

Sounds like it is going as well as it could be  I'm sure you'll all settle into your new routines really quickly. 

He's a cutie 💕


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 February 2022)

Hugo’s face is a picture-of a thousand words! Bless, he looks she’ll shocked. I bet he’ll be best mates with Henry in no time. Sleep well, PF.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 February 2022)

Hope you all had a settled night? 🙂


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 February 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Hope you all had a settled night? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Not a peep through the night. 😊  Not that I'd have woken up anyway probably!  We're a bit squeaky this morning.  Not on board with settled sleep time after breakfast.   I'm wondering if there's more poop in the puppy so will take him out for another poopertunity after my breakfast.  I've forgotten how puppies work a bit.


----------



## Widgeon (28 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Oscar and Henry basically nodded at each other in the familiar way that spaniels often seem to on meeting another spaniel and both went about some important spaniel business in the vicinity of each other for a while.
		
Click to expand...

This is one of the best descriptions of spaniel behaviour that I've seen, it really made me laugh - it's so true!


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 February 2022)

I'm having a crisis of confidence today.

MrT was not lame at all this morning so they went back out.   However, while I was walking Henry the excitement of me being in the front field with a new puppy was too much for them and we had a full herd galloping about episode... so now I'm quite concerned about lameness again.  Nothing I can do though except see how he is later.  He looked OK from a distance. 

Henry is being quite vocal today and the big dogs are realising that he's staying and are a bit out of sorts too.  I'm so tired and a bit stressed out by the changes which isn't helping because that stresses Hugo out.

I've decided that we need to do introductions properly so they can all be together in the house sooner rather than later.  This afternoon in fact.  I think they'll be fine.   I worry that Hugo might be a bit bossy and cross, so I want to actually walk them together first rather than just chuck them in and let them get on, but mostly I think they'll be fine.  Then that stops Henry being on his own in the boot room.  Which none of us are enjoying.

I'm going to have lunch. Make sure Henry is an empty puppy then going to sit in the boot room with him and see if I can just have a doze... so I can be a bit more composed for introductions and so he isn't getting himself too worked up.  I'll sit with him but mostly ignore him.

I'm not looking at or thinking about the horses until later. 

Henry did meet the horses on his walk because they were on the hardstanding as we passed through it.  The Beast came straight over to say hi! She loves baby animals.  Henry sniffed her nose and was very brave. She's very big. MrT also came over and I was struck by the similarity between my two HHO-acquired animals.  They have matching blazes and mop heads! 😂 Henry got lots of kibble and cheese for calm behaviour round the horses and for any looking at me instead of them.  I wouldn't have wanted him off lead while they were being idiots but he wasn't straining at the end of the long line or actively thinking about chasing.  He was just kind of watching for a bit then tuning back in, then sniffing in the long grass, then watching them, then running back to me.

He's a good boy.  He should be a bit tired after that but I think he's just overtired today and not settling.

Since I started writing this I've moved into the boot room to sit with him.  That's better.  He's quite cuddly and bouncy but hopefully he'll settle. I'll see if there's an episode of Pottery Throw Down we can watch together.  I don't think his croft walk tired him out much!

As I say.  Crisis of confidence! Worried I can't do this. 😕  I will. It's just feelings.



He has no sense of personal space I am currently discovering. 😂


----------



## Michen (28 February 2022)

I think you are over thinking! You are doing a great job. Henry is a confident chap and he simply had to get on with things here. That meant being crated, being shut in a stable whilst I rode, being tied up to a tie point whilst I was mucking out, being left in the car at times whilst I shopped etc etc he just had to slot into my life and to be fair he did with very little complaints.

When he tried to rush through doors or me etc I’d block the door when I opened it with my foot and say “aha ah” as a warning and he’d wait.

When I had him in the main room with Pepper and cat I allowed him a bit of “buzz” time (I personally thought it would be unreasonable to expect no buzz time so he got ten mins!) and would then ask him to sit on his bed. Any time he moved off he was placed back on with a firm “bed”. It would take a couple of times of this and then he’d settle.

This may not be a popular opinion but Henry had to work around my life and my needs and that of my other dog, it wasn’t really about him- he’s confident enough to cope- but I think by expecting him to get on with it (and behave) he did. I don’t think walks tire him but being out and about did, so coming to the yard whilst I did jobs even though he was mostly staying still tired him mentally. 

In a weeks time it’ll feel like he’s always been there ❤️


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 February 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Not a peep through the night. 😊  Not that I'd have woken up anyway probably!  We're a bit squeaky this morning.  Not on board with settled sleep time after breakfast.   I'm wondering if there's more poop in the puppy so will take him out for another poopertunity after my breakfast.  I've forgotten how puppies work a bit.
		
Click to expand...

You will be fine. My lot like to try to playfight after breakfast, but have been trained to be calm, I want to eat my breakfast in peace! They were apparently sound asleep once my OH got up and let them out. They have periods where we've just carried on with our routine and they have just followed. It helps that Bear is very calm. I think Henry will shortly be fabulous, he is bound to do as the others do and you are great. It just takes time to get a youngster into the required routine. Once you trust him and he can be off lead, it'll make a huge difference.


----------



## Clodagh (28 February 2022)

It’s a great photo. All will be well. 
I agree with Michen that they live up or down to your expectations. At least he’s not neurotic! Relax x


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 February 2022)

I don't know about expectations but I was kind of hoping things would have gone better today. The half a collie in the house is causing issues.  He went mental as soon as there was a mattress dog bed on the floor and went into full throttle training mode. Too much mat work at agility!  Which is not compatible with a blunderbus Henry pup.  It all got a bit fraught even though they'd been fine on the walk we did with them both, just ignored each other mostly.

The two spaniels were fine but too excited to settle.  They just wanted to wrestle once we were in the house.

I never seem to be able to make the "just get on with it" mode of animal management work for me I'm afraid. 

We've brought Henry's crate through to the living room and we're just going to crate and rotate while we all get used to each other.  They were perfectly happy on the walks we did with them.  It all just got a bit much once we were in the house.  Hugo IS neurotic unfortunately!  And I'm not much better. 

Hence my feeling a bit overwhelmed by this at the moment. 

But I do think it will be OK eventually.  It is only day two. We have a Henry in the living room now, albeit in his crate still for now.  And that is a step forward. And he's just managed to settle himself for a sleep.  Hugo has got over himself enough to be sitting next to me.  He's on alert and keeps looking at the puppy, then looking at us and whining like "do you realise you've left that lying around?".  Oscar is just Oscar.  Henry will be the boss of Oscar right from the off. No issues there except making sure to not let Henry push him around too much.  Oscar is one of life's doormats but he's the happiest dog you'll ever meet!

Henry himself has been really good.  Bless him. Barely responded to the Hugo madness.  It's just the interface between Henry and the big boys is a bit more complex then might be expected because of the Hugo factor.  Quiet evenings are going to involve crating for the time being.  That's fine. We just have to go at Hugo's pace with this for now.  Which given that he's currently staring at MrPF trying to communicate "get rid of it" with his collie mind-waves... might be quite a slow process.



I'm feeling quite subdued and defeated really.  I'm just really tired still as well.  I'm sure we'll get somewhere tomorrow.   I'm going to take Henry out to do the horses with me as well him getting a croft walk and a lead walk either by himself or with one or other of the boys.  He IS worn out today now he's persuaded himself to settle and sleep so he is getting enough input.  I just think the excitement level was all too high this afternoon to let him switch off properly.  He's much happier now he's through here. ❤


----------



## Michen (28 February 2022)

What happens if all dogs are sent to their beds, in same room? Assuming your original two do and then Henry will with a bit of correction will they kind of "have" to settle because otherwise they'd be being disobedient?

Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 February 2022)

If I send any dog to a bed, Hugo also goes to that bed.  He doesn't understand that all commands are not for him.  It's fine with Oscar but with Henry he was resource guarding the bed and a flip switched in his head as he went into intense work mode.  He's a very weird and very drivey dog, a complete control freak... it's hard to explain.  He will figure it out.  He justs take a while to adapt to any change.  

And any of the training work I've tried to do to get him to be more calm and normal has just made him worse.  All the mat work at agility was about teaching him to settle in a high stimulus environment.   It worked. He wasn't even a tiny bit bothered by other dogs running, but it placed so much value in the mat (and beds in general it seems) that actually having beds on the floor when introducing a new dog was almost as silly as leaving high-value treats around would have been.  I was a bit stupid not to anticipate it.


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			.  I was a bit stupid not to anticipate it.
		
Click to expand...

tbf not many people would have anticipated that. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## BBP (1 March 2022)

I think it’s important to remember that it’s totally normal to feel overwhelmed when introducing any new family member, dog, horse, baby (so I’m told!). Of course not everyone will but I felt that way introducing one dog into a zero dog household. And with adding my young horse to my herd it took 6 weeks of separation before BBP quit trying to murder him over the fence. I definitely had a ‘what have I done?!’ feeling and like it would always be hard. The yearling fixed that problem himself by jumping the gate into the velociraptors den and spending the day trapped in with BBP, when I found them in together at the end of the day all was solved and they are now firm friends. My point being it can take time and patience and sometimes wine, but the benefits are worth it long term.


----------



## PapaverFollis (1 March 2022)

Things are going a bit better today.  Noone is at ceiling level wound up!

Henry came out to the barn with me for stable duties.   I tied him up with a bed and a couple of toys and a kong and ignored him, bar the occasional pat when he was being good and laying on his bed.  He was good for the most part.   A little bit fussy after a while,  but he did need a poop.  He did an excited bark at the feral cat poking her nose out of the hay barn. He watched the horses come in calmly.  He chewed his kong a bit. Snoofled and bounced a bit.  Chewed on an old lead rope a bit. Was a little vocal when I left the main barn and he couldn't see me.  But overall I'd give him a C+.  (An A* would be chewing the kong then going to sleep! A C+ is good!).

When we went back to the house he went in his crate and crashed out while the big boys sat with me for a cup of tea.  Everything was much calmer than yesterday.   Hugo only started posturing at Henry in the crate when I sat at the table (close to Henry) for lunch.  But even then he only did it a bit, then settled. Even laying down right next to Henry's crate and letting Henry sniff his tail a bit.

We've just taken Henry and Oscat out for a field walk.  At first utterly joyous! A bit of light rough housing then important spaniel business.   Henry following Oscar about happily.  Henry checking in nicely.  Then Oscar went lame. 😥  I think there was a shoulder barge involved, but it might just have been a misstep.  So we brought them back in.  Oscar has been lame on and off a few times in the last year.  It never lasts long enough to consult a vet, no more than a few days and the time it went on longer was sometime in the middle of the proper lockdowns so we held off and it went away, but it is upsetting.   I think it's his wrist.  I think we need to consult a vet about it now.  He is 12, he might need some painkillers.

He was so darn happy running around with Henry though!  Proper spaniel love going on.  And they're both flat out now while I have a cup of tea. 

I need to make a list of things to do.   We need to get the vet out for everyone!   Get an opinion on Henry's eyes and legs.  And book the horse physio.  She can look at Henry and Oscar too.

My plan after my cup of tea is to take Hugo out for an on lead walk by himself.  Then he can go out again for a lead walk with Henry later.

I could have done without the emotional hit of Oscar going lame and reminding me that he's old.  I was just starting to feel some nice positive feelings.
 Don't get me wrong.  Henry is an absolute dude and I am so glad he's here! 




I just struggle with change more than most. I get decision fatigue quickly and completely and really feel the lack of executive function through periods like this.  Which gets me pretty down on myself because I still feel like I *should* be way more capable then I always actually turn out to be.

I also wish Oscar wasn't old. 💔


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 March 2022)

Ssh, 12 is no age! Bear will be 12 in June and he runs round like a youngster. I have him on a high dose of a Yumove-a-like, just in case. He too goes occasionally lame-definitely a bit bulldog square at the front and his elbow sticks out a bit sometimes, but it never impedes him. Brig was rising 16 when e went. There's loads of time left.


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2022)

When they get old it’s so sad. But hopefully much serious spaniel business with Henry to get up to in the meantime.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (1 March 2022)

My eldest collie is 10.5 and I have seen her go lame in front after a rest following a good run round.  Only lasts a few strides but to my eyes her ankles look thickened and I suspect arthritis which is why I have semi retired her from agility.  She is currently on Canine Prime which seems to have reduced the incidences of lameness and settled her dodgy gut. I will be asking the vet what he thinks when she has her booster later in the month.


----------



## palo1 (1 March 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			Things are going a bit better today.  Noone is at ceiling level wound up!

Henry came out to the barn with me for stable duties.   I tied him up with a bed and a couple of toys and a kong and ignored him, bar the occasional pat when he was being good and laying on his bed.  He was good for the most part.   A little bit fussy after a while,  but he did need a poop.  He did an excited bark at the feral cat poking her nose out of the hay barn. He watched the horses come in calmly.  He chewed his kong a bit. Snoofled and bounced a bit.  Chewed on an old lead rope a bit. Was a little vocal when I left the main barn and he couldn't see me.  But overall I'd give him a C+.  (An A* would be chewing the kong then going to sleep! A C+ is good!).

When we went back to the house he went in his crate and crashed out while the big boys sat with me for a cup of tea.  Everything was much calmer than yesterday.   Hugo only started posturing at Henry in the crate when I sat at the table (close to Henry) for lunch.  But even then he only did it a bit, then settled. Even laying down right next to Henry's crate and letting Henry sniff his tail a bit.

We've just taken Henry and Oscat out for a field walk.  At first utterly joyous! A bit of light rough housing then important spaniel business.   Henry following Oscar about happily.  Henry checking in nicely.  Then Oscar went lame. 😥  I think there was a shoulder barge involved, but it might just have been a misstep.  So we brought them back in.  Oscar has been lame on and off a few times in the last year.  It never lasts long enough to consult a vet, no more than a few days and the time it went on longer was sometime in the middle of the proper lockdowns so we held off and it went away, but it is upsetting.   I think it's his wrist.  I think we need to consult a vet about it now.  He is 12, he might need some painkillers.

He was so darn happy running around with Henry though!  Proper spaniel love going on.  And they're both flat out now while I have a cup of tea.

I need to make a list of things to do.   We need to get the vet out for everyone!   Get an opinion on Henry's eyes and legs.  And book the horse physio.  She can look at Henry and Oscar too.

My plan after my cup of tea is to take Hugo out for an on lead walk by himself.  Then he can go out again for a lead walk with Henry later.

I could have done without the emotional hit of Oscar going lame and reminding me that he's old.  I was just starting to feel some nice positive feelings.
Don't get me wrong.  Henry is an absolute dude and I am so glad he's here!
View attachment 88407
View attachment 88408


I just struggle with change more than most. I get decision fatigue quickly and completely and really feel the lack of executive function through periods like this.  Which gets me pretty down on myself because I still feel like I *should* be way more capable then I always actually turn out to be.

I also wish Oscar wasn't old. 💔
		
Click to expand...

Aw, it sounds like you are doing brilliantly!  It is difficult to cope with seeing our dogs age and that with all the new dog change is emotionally very draining.  I think some people find it really helpful to externalise aspects of their executive function (which is one reason why HHO is such a great resource!!) as it is so difficult to hold, process and do the analogic reasoning bit internally.  Journals, spreadsheets, timetables etc can be really helpful.  Henry is gorgeous and it will get so much easier - in a few days your EF won't be stretched to bursting point


----------



## PapaverFollis (1 March 2022)

Just had a really successful evening lead walk with Henry and Hugo!  Talk about a roller coaster today!

They both walked on their leads (perfectly by the way) right next to each other while concentrating on their handlers.  So bodies almost touching and heads either turned away or forwards but neither trying to interact with the other at all.  Henry is such a good spud. This type of thing is very much in Hugo's wheelhouse... he's working so everything else is ignored.... but I'm amazed that Henry was just as good. I'm not sure they'll be best friends at any point yet but I'm much more convinced we can get to the point of tolerance without anyone (me most likely) having to live in the barn. 

Going to have tea then take Henry out to the barn to help get the stables ready for the morning.  That way he can have a walk instead of hanging around while I do that in the morning.  Then hopefully a quiet hour or so before bed.  Henry staying crated for now still.

Oscar still limping but I think it has eased slightly already.  We'll see. It's definitely time to involve a vet.


----------



## HashRouge (1 March 2022)

I think you're doing amazingly. I struggle a lot with change as well, to an extent that it actually really irritates me but I just can't help myself, so I'm hugely sympathetic to the upheaval that must come with a new dog! But there is a huge change between your posts yesterday and today, so things have obviously improved a lot in a short space of time and I'm sure things will continue to head in the right direction. And Henry is such a cutie!


----------



## nagblagger (1 March 2022)

Sounds like you are making great progress with your patience and hopefully you and MrPf weren't so tired today. I can understand your stress of introducing dogs, my partner had a dominant dog as did I. It took weeks before they tolerated each other. You have the extra stress of HHO watching (and supporting) you.  Don't put extra pressure on yourself to post many updates if you need 'timeout'..but I do love reading them. All your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## meleeka (1 March 2022)

Just catching up.  I’m so pleased it all sounds like it’s going well.

My sisters dog goes lame sometimes.  She just has a bottle of anti inflammatory for when it happens and it’s really no big deal.  I think it worries us more than them and there’s nothing quite like a new playmate to give him a new lease of life.


----------



## PapaverFollis (2 March 2022)

Just had the vet here for horses and dogs! Phoned this morning and they could see us this afternoon.   My brain is fried.

But he gave Henry a good check over and says he's fit and well.  Doesn't feel that eyes or legs require any action, said his tears are draining fine so although the eyes look quite droopy they aren't currently causing an issue.   Said his legs might go a bit more exaggerated as he grows and it will male him more prone to arthritis but his opinion is that any kind of straightening operation doesn't prevent that anyway and they aren't wonky enough to be a problem generally. 

Oscar's lameness is elbow arthritis but early stages he says.   He's getting some loxicom and he suggested a good joint supplement, getting a bit of weight off him (although he was adamant that he wasn't as fat as we think he is 😂) and being a little careful with the exercise if he does go lame but he also said he has to still enjoy himself.

Henry isn't due jabs yet. But everyone else is restarting their various things... missed the tetanus for the horses deadline by a few weeks!  So vet will be back in 3 weeks as well.  Henry was good for the vet but was not 100% happy with all the poking and prodding.   So I'll be doing some work on that and he cam maybe go say hi to the vet again in 3 weeks even though he doesn't need anything.

The big news is (though not Henry news) that The Beast was a complete angel for her jab!  Amazing.   No vet squishing at all, not even a twitch.  I've been training her and it might actually have worked a little bit!!

This is a disjointed update as my head is properly melted and I am late feeding horses! But there you go.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 March 2022)

That's a good medical update for Henry  👍 and it seems for everyone else too, v pleased for you that The Beast accepted her inspection x


----------



## PapaverFollis (3 March 2022)

We're all starting to get used to Henry being here today I think.  Including Henry himself. I do think moving house and moving house again, as well as probably thinking he lives in a van now in-between, has unsettled him a bit.  He's clearly very confident, with good bounce back, as his natural state.  But he's current not too pleased if he's left alone, either in his box or tied up in the barn, during the day.   He was being quite vocal.  BUT that is getting a tiny bit better already as he is getting used to the idea that we do come back again.

He's also had an hour of croft exploration on his long line two mornings in a row which has made for a tired and happy Henry.  Yesterday he had the vet but the plan is for a tidy walk on the road in the afternoon/evenings for him as well.  He's still only 9 months so I don't want to over do it.  Croft exploration is at his pace with lots of sniffing out mice in the long grass and paddling in the bog. And I'm keeping the lead walk short but with lots of concentration on being a Good Boy involved.  He's great fun to walk with.  The long line is a pain but there's no way I'm risking it yet. Too many sheep in surrounding fields and Henry is very interested in birds.  I could see him taking off after a bird then getting in with the sheep.  I'm not working specifically on a recall yet either.  Just showering him with praise and treats and training games when he checks in, which is a lot in the grazed field and a lot less in the long grass.  He's doing nice loose lead but not heal work walking round the back field path as well. So just a relaxed walk where he can sniff and things but isn't allowed to pull. Tidy walks on the road are properly at heel, lead attached to collar, and he's really super at that.  Especially for a spaniel! 

He got a bit of time out of his box in the house today. By himself, then with Oscar for a bit.  The problem I have there is they just want to play and it's actually Oscar that is being most obnoxious about it and not listening when I tell them that's enough now! 😂 Oscar is a very silly dog for the elder statesman in the house!  Henry has had a tiny bit of Hugo interaction in passing which mostly involved Hugo being a bit p*ssed off and grumbling at him.  Henry seems to be being careful enough though.  He's not a complete idiot like Oscar can be with other dogs. And I'm pretty sure Hugo is all gob, although I'm not taking that for granted. 

I still think it'll take us quite a bit of time.

We did manage this though...


...on the hundredth attempt.  But no-one had a fight in the process. So that's good. Henry is very teeny.  Oscar and Hugo are both around 17kg when Oscar isn't fat (diet food arrived today, sorry Oscar).  Need to weigh Henry but I think around 13kg at the moment? I definitely think there was a show cocker involved somewhere...

I did a "go mad at Pets at Home" internet order today.  Lots of chews.  Some spray for the excitement tinkles 🙄😆. A collar and harness.  I've gone for Ezydog camo.  I know, I know. And some general treats and things. 

I need a drying coat for him.  Hugo's equafleece is massive on him and he gets excited and bitey getting his legs in the sleeves.  I don't want to be wrestling him so need one with good coverage but easier to put on.  And I'm also looking for a huuuuuuge dog bed that can go on the living room floor and I'm going to tell Hugo that it is human furniture rather than a training mat.

So yeah.  I'm back to enthusiastic today.   I'm still a little concerned that we'll ever get a calm (ish), harmonious three dog household without crating at least one doggo at a time... but I'm more hopeful than I was.

Oscar's lameness is a lot better today but I don't think wrestling with Henry helped much.  Loxicom to pick up from the vets and I'm going to get Riaflex HA for him.  Vet said the arthritis is just mild and the joint still has reasonable mobility so hopefully a supplement and occasional loxicom will do the trick.  He was talking about a monoclonal antibody treatment which has had really good results but they haven't got enough to start new patients on it... it did sound like it might be quite expensive though!


----------



## Michen (3 March 2022)

Great update


----------



## Lindylouanne (3 March 2022)

PF you are doing a fantastic job with managing the original hounds and having a new Henry. Glad all is going well xx


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 March 2022)

HappyHollyDays said:



			PF you are doing a fantastic job with managing the original hounds and having a new Henry. Glad all is going well xx
		
Click to expand...

What she said! 👌👏


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 March 2022)

Lovely update!  And fab pic.
I can recommend Lucky Paws dressing-gowns (sorry, drying coats).  No sleeves but they work well and our Labs love them, easy toput on over the head and fasten round the tummy.
I might be able to find a photo.


----------



## YorksG (3 March 2022)

Put on for PaS🙂


----------



## OldNag (3 March 2022)

What a lovely update!

If this helps at all, one of ours does not take kindly to being bundled into her Equafleece, so I put a zip in the neck to about half way down the back. Makes it a doddle to put on and took about 15 minutes to do.


----------



## Karran (3 March 2022)

Mrs Spaniel has a rydale fleece. Has little sleeves like the equifleece but bonus zip up the back. No way would I get an equifleece on her!


----------



## Clodagh (4 March 2022)

Ours have Lansdown rugs, they just go over the head and do up a surcingle. They are great and have lasted well.
https://www.lansdowncountry.co.uk/collections/dog-coats
You get them with normal necks too.


----------



## lozzles (4 March 2022)

Equafleece do one without the legs which mine who feels the cold loves


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 March 2022)

Superb picture!


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 March 2022)

Just had Henry out of his crate for a while with the other two. I'm not quite sure if it went well or not.  There was an awful lot of testosterone and posturing going on.  Hugo determined to be the big man.  I didn't get a brilliant read on what was going on to be honest.  Hugo seemed to be pressing his point rather more than required, standing over Henry and getting right in his face, but then I don't know how much lip young Henry was actually giving him...he is a confident chap who can hold his own... to my eye Henry was being submissive but wasn't terrified at all, just kind of "alright mate, I don't want any trouble" rather than "omg, please don't hurt me". It's possibly Hugo wasn't quite satisfied. I did call Hugo away and tell him to lie down a few times (which he did with no bother) just to break the tension up a bit and give Henry a break. Weird thing with Hugo turning his back to Henry as if daring him to try and hump him!  No humping allowed.

Oscar mostly completely oblivious but Hugo is better at stopping Oscar trying to play with the puppy than I am.  I could tell Hugo had relaxed a bit when he let Oscar go over to try and play.  We stopped proceeding at that point as we were all knackered and Oscar needs to rest his elbow.

So yeah, I don't know. I still think they'll settle but I don't think we'll have relaxed interactions for a while yet.  I think Henry and Hugo need some off lead time together outside as well. They have been lead walking together again today and completely ignore each other! I think they are all friendly enough at heart to get through this bit.  I just think everyone is just being a bit male at the moment.  Silly burgers.

I'm kind of just quite pleased noone bit anyone and noone pissed on any furniture trying to prove something! 

Henry back in his crate and snoring in triplicate now.

Feel a little out of my depth with them not just completely being cool about each other immediately.  But determined to get through it, I'm sure we will.  All we can do is keep trying stuff, observe carefully and take things slowly really.   When we first brought Henry in here in his crate, Hugo was stressing and posturing at him. He's stopped bothering now, really quickly.  Hopefully we'll see a similar progression with Henry out of the crate.

I'm bliddy knackered after that.

Have a picture of young Henry when I let him have some house time without the other two earlier...


----------



## Michen (5 March 2022)

Love reading these updates and sounds all really good for 5 days in. Imagine the progress in another 5!


----------



## Michen (5 March 2022)

Ps your pics are great- what are you using to take them!?


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 March 2022)

My phone, Michen.  It is a Samsung but I always blank on what kind of Samsung when I try and remember. Galaxy something.  

Hopefully in five more days Hugo will have stopped being quite so silly!  About Henry at least.  I've been waiting ten years for Hugo to stop being quite so silly generally 🤪


----------



## Michen (5 March 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			My phone, Michen.  It is a Samsung but I always blank on what kind of Samsung when I try and remember. Galaxy something. 

Hopefully in five more days Hugo will have stopped being quite so silly!  About Henry at least.  I've been waiting ten years for Hugo to stop being quite so silly generally 🤪
		
Click to expand...

So much better than my ancient iPhone!


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 March 2022)

It all sounds as if it's going in the right direction.   I would expect weeks rather than days to integrate a nearly adult male into a pack of 2 other males.


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 March 2022)

MurphysMinder said:



			It all sounds as if it's going in the right direction.   I would expect weeks rather than days to integrate a nearly adult male into a pack of 2 other males.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to know!  Thank you.  I'm happy to go at their pace.  Knowing it might be expected to take a little while longer is reassuring at this point.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 March 2022)

Honestly, it took ages for Bear to accept the puppies despite the play videos. He still prefers to be separate from them. I wouldn’t leave them with him. I left a tired Goose with him when I was leadwalking Mitch, but otherwise they’re supervised. I know once they’re not crated, things will be fine, they cwtch together if we’re watching tv but Bear doesn’t love them or seek them out. Give it time, it isn’t a problem that Hugo is acting the big man.


----------



## PapaverFollis (5 March 2022)

Thank you.  I'm trying not to worry about it, I'm just obviously keen that we do get there!  There's no need for them to be left together unsupervised ever so we just need to get to chilling together, supervised, at home and able to be walked together and we're golden. 

Taking Henry out to the horses with me gives the big boys a break from his presence and means that Henry will hopefully end up being a proper croft dog who can pobble about with us while we do croft jobs.  He has a calmer temperament than Oscar and Hugo and seems better suited to pobbling than them. 

He just got a short field walk this morning after helping us sort the hay barn.  Hay man turned up early so we has to cut him a bit short.  We had braved letting him off the long line with both of us there and he was being a very good boy.   He enjoyed getting into the long grass in the middle of the field properly and looking for mice.  Henry The Mighty Mouse Hunter. But mostly he was running back and forth between me and MrPF like a complete boss.

Video stills so the quality is carp but he has a superb running style...



He's flat out now even with a shorter run.  I think helping us sweep up hay was quite taxing.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 March 2022)

PF, remember with equines we usually say it's a year to know them fully, and even settling them in can take a few weeks.
I think you all are doing v well so far, you have plenty of time on your side x


----------



## SashaBabe (5 March 2022)

OMG he's gorgeous.  Looks like he's having fun


----------



## Errin Paddywack (5 March 2022)

Those ears


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 March 2022)

Spaniel ears, I’m dying! Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Pippity (7 March 2022)

I've just worked out what his running style reminds me of.


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 March 2022)

Pippity said:



			I've just worked out what his running style reminds me of.

View attachment 88686

Click to expand...

😂


----------



## Michen (8 March 2022)

How’s the boyo doing? X


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 March 2022)

Over a week of Henry now!  Where did that time go?  He's such a dude.  I think I can understand to some extent why he might have been given up though.  He's very busy.  He's busier in the house than he is buzzy outside of it.  I think partly he's buzzing off the excitement of my dogs though.  Who, despite my best efforts at training a bit of control over the years, are still utterly high on life and quite chaotic in energy. 😂  Oscar has always had an off-switch in the house but I do remember Hugo took a long time before he could settle himself without being shut in the crate.  Henry is more Hugo-like.  That's fine.  I did try and tell him to stay on his bed when he was having out time the other day but he kept creeping off on his belly to go and look at the big boys in their crates.  So I just did a very short stint so he could be successful without us having an argument, then he went back in his crate.

He's also quite mouthy when he gets excited and can be quite vocal when either left alone or thinks he's missing out on something.   If you weren't willing to let these things wash over you, a bit, didn't understand them or escalated the situation by being confrontational with him about it, you might get quite stressed out and "The dog has to go" about them I suppose?  I don't know.  I struggle with the idea that someone obviously creates these problems in the puppy, then the puppy gets blamed for them. Especially when the puppy is quite smart and biddable. 

He's doing well on his walks and is just a very sweet, happy little boy though.  So we absolutely adore him already to be honest and we'll sort him out.  He doesn't have to be perfect here, both my big boys have quirks and inbuilt chaos.  He just needs to be controlled enough to be safe and happy.  And he will be.  Time and patience. 

We had them all out of crates last night for half an hour or so. Everyone on a lead. TV on. Oscar immediately went to sleep in an arm chair.  Hugo sat next to me and whistled at Henry a bit but eventually settled. Henry sat between MrPF's feet and wiggled for a while, went through a bitey spell but also eventually lay down and was more quiet.  He went back in his box to settle properly,  had a massive bed digging spell then konked out.  This is how we will be progressing this.

This morning Oscar was out of his box when I took Henry past for a wee and they more or less ignored each other bar a teeny sniff.   So I think their excitement about playing with each other has eased a little, which is good.

Oscar is much better after his loxicom for a few days, much more cheerful!  I got him Riaflex so have started that and will stop the loxicom and see how he goes, using it again if he goes lame.

Mostly all good really.


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 March 2022)

Henry looks adorable and you're doing a great job with settling him in with your dogs, from the sound of things. I love his flying ears!


----------



## PapaverFollis (10 March 2022)

His collar and harness arrived!

I went with the Ezydog camo green in the end.... and I actually think it suits him!



He's being a good boy.  We have been doing "Disney Dog Time" in the evenings.   Disney film on the telly (distraction for us so we don't over-focus on the dogs but not needing any requirement for proper concentration 😂 we watched Raya and The Last Dragon in three sittings...).  All dogs on leads and more or less ignored.  Last night they did very well.  Oscar and Hugo slept (Hugo still has one eye open to be honest but he got close to sleepy) and Henry was less buzzy and settled to chew a nylabone in little stints.  Hugo was not all cross about him having a nylabone, so super progress there!  Henry tried to sniff Oscar and get him to interact and Oscar just said "sorry sunshine, it is past my bed time" and no fuss or bother ensued.  Hugo was a bit cross that Henry was sniffing Oscar "that's MY big brother, not YOURS!" But he settled when I told him.

I was very pleased with them.   Henry cannot seem to settle to sleep outside his crate here though.  I know he did with Michen so I don't know what is different here, but until he's back in the crate he just doesn't seem able to switch off and stop buzzing.   And even then he really fights it sometimes.   We will keep working on it, Hugo was a bit that way out as a younger puppy and he got it eventually. 

I have given up on having him the barn for morning stables. He's not tired enough before his walk(s) and doesn't like it when I leave the barn or go into the hay barn. Sland honestly I'm grumpy and just want to get on with sorting the horses! Yesterday he garrotted his back leg with the lead rope three times in a row and I marched him back to the house to be MrPF's office dog instead! 😂 He then joined in all MrPF's meetings and was a Big Hit. But for evenings stables last night he was very good.  A new nylabone, a yakers chew and a whimzees toothbrush and he was reasonably quiet the whole time.

I don't want to walk his little wonky legs off so giving him plenty to do and think about without needing to walk him for two hours a day is key.  He's been getting his lunch in a Nina Otteson pyramid and after initially being very confused is now bashing it about like a pro and really enjoying himself.  Tires his little brain out too.  And I need to think about getting him doing some training.  I don't want to play "fetch" with him (look after those legs a bit) but I think teaching him to retrieve will be massively rewarding for him.  Recall has to be a priority.  And consolidation of the loose lead walking.

Lots to think about but just trying not to get too much on my own case and stress myself out! 😂 One day at a time and tiny baby steps.


----------



## PapaverFollis (10 March 2022)

The ears though! ❤


Just had a really successful field run with Oscar and Henry both off lead.  Henry started off being obnoxious and barging and barking at Oscar.  Oscar gave him three chances then gave him a proper telling off! Henry took it very well and was much more respectful after that.  It was quite out if character for Oscar but I think it must have hurt when he went lame the other day and quite frankly he was well within his rights and he applied just the right level of discipline, then backed off.  They didn't play after that, just did important spaniel business together.  I think they were both happy with that.  Oscar showed Henry where the best mud is. Henry showed Oscar how good he is at sticking his head in mouse holes.

So pleased.  Oscar didn't go lame.  And I can give him some loxicom if he looks a bit sore later.

Henry had his lunch in his Pyramid toy again and is more properly tired than he has been when just getting his walks on his own.   At some point we'll have to see how he and Hugo get along.  Erk.  I think we'll stick to pure spaniel walks for a few days!


----------



## ester (10 March 2022)

PF I’m just catching up but I’m totally the same as you with the ooh new pets, argh change, you know it will be ok in a couple of weeks and you’ll forget it was ever this stressful situation 😂. You’re doing great!


----------



## Michen (11 March 2022)

Re sleeping outside of crate I was just firm, he was not to come off the bed. Any time he did he was moved straight back onto it. So he just slept rather than sitting upright!

Brill update


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 March 2022)

Just an idea re not wearing out little legs-we make Bear sit while we hide a dummy in cover/long grass, then he’s not pelting round so quickly, he has to work/search but isn’t doing the speedy turns of a ball retrieve. Makes him use his brain/nose rather than his legs. I don’t know what it is with spaniels, but even Brig, who’d never been trained, decided he would only retrieve dummies when we introduced them to Bear and Zak. Wouldn’t even look at a ball!


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 March 2022)

Henry went to the beach today.  He helped us do a bit of rock pooling, looking for interesting critters and things.  The big dogs don't enjoy this, don't understand why we are mooching around and not walking and race around getting into bother.  But Henry was a natural and was quite happy to pootle along, sniffing and investigating.  On the sand on the way to and from the rocks he had a good run around.  With lots of checking in once he'd got over the initial excitement of a new place.  He didn't drink sea water or eat anything dead. A very high standard on behaviour in my books.

He really enjoyed himself.  Travelled in the car well.  Got hosed and a towelling off once we were home.  And was generally a very good boy. I felt a bit bad leaving the big dogs at home but I did say to them that they were spoilt rotten with interesting outings when they were puppies... and it's just Henry's turn now.





Both dog and man are now asleep. 😉

Hopefully a settled evening awaits.

Last night we had some quite nice settled out of crate time.  Slow progress for Hugo.   But he's not going to savage him and I think he will accept him eventually.


----------



## Amymay (12 March 2022)

Our dogs love the beach, in fact never met one that didn’t!

Fab pictures xx


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 March 2022)

All the dogs do love the beach.  Oscar and Hugo just find the humans dawdling around in rock pools a bit boring when they could be running on the sand and eating dead things. 😂  Henry on the other hand loved it and was quite happy to pootle about looking for crabs.


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 March 2022)

This is looking like progress... unfortunately we can't get him to the beach every day! 😂


----------



## PapaverFollis (16 March 2022)

I did a double spaniel walk on my own! Impossible to get decent pictures, and I basically feel a bit dizzy now. 😂








It wasn't without incident. A mild dust up over a feather. And young Henry appears to get a bit snarky and over-threshold snappy (with Oscar and snapping at my hands) at drying off time.  I suspect puppy biting behaviour was not managed well or everything has just been an over-excited wrestle in between long waits in his crate... plus if he hasn't had much stimulation/been in his crate a lot he probably finds the excitement of everything a bit much and trigger stacks.  Managed it with being calm and strict about everyone sitting down where they are put and waiting their turn. He calms down quickly too and doesn't ramp it up, which is excellent. It is still early days so it is just working out where the lines are currently.  Oscar handles himself and Henry well but in future I will dry Oscar first while Henry waits and put Oscar out of the way while drying Henry.

He IS slowly settling though.  I'm doing Boundary Games with him and I think even after just a couple of sessions it has helped take the manic edge off him, or maybe he's just relaxing with time.  He spent most of Disney Dog Time last night chewing his bone on his bed. Him and Hugo can pass each other in the house without incident but Hugo is inclined to stand over him and growl while he rolls around grovelling on his back, given half a chance. So they are both on leads for Disney Dogs. Though they have had some nicer interactions too. Oscar just sleeps in his armchair and ignores us all.

I think it would be good to get Hugo and Henry out together off-lead but I'm still a bit reluctant.  I think they need more time.   I also want to walk them together on-lead a few more times before letting them off but MrPF has been so busy there hasn't been much chance.   Patience required.  Just wish I could report more progress.  It feels like he's been here ages but it's actually just over two weeks!  So yes. Early days.

He seems to have a bit of a bothersome ear too.  Not something Oscar has ever had issues with.  I've ordered some ear drops and will consult with vet if necessary.   It's just a little darker pink than the other one inside and a bit waxy looking.

He's such a nice little dog though (land shark impressions aside).  Just wants to be involved with everything. We had him out while MrPF was cooking yesterday and he was just sitting and watching in between going off and chewing a nylabone for a bit.  He's very "oh, what you doing?  Can I help? What you doing now? Is it fun? Can I have a go?" 😂

I best go and take poor Hugo out. He feels very left out of spaniel walks and needs a special Hugo tidy walk to help him feel better.


----------



## Moobli (16 March 2022)

When introducing an older puppy (rather than an 8 week old) to a household you expect it to perhaps take a little longer and I am sure you will get there in the end, with all tolerating each other even if they aren't best friends.  I have tended to just get mine all out together for a walk immediately when introducing new dogs or pups and so far there haven't been any major mishaps.  It helps that my OH is very dog-confident and he instils confidence in me that it will all be ok.  Occasionally there are scuffles but we have never had any major problems.  The dogs will pick up on your anxiousness so try to exude confidence (even if you don't feel it).  
The spaniel walk looks good fun.


----------



## PapaverFollis (16 March 2022)

Moobli said:



			When introducing an older puppy (rather than an 8 week old) to a household you expect it to perhaps take a little longer and I am sure you will get there in the end, with all tolerating each other even if they aren't best friends.  I have tended to just get mine all out together for a walk immediately when introducing new dogs or pups and so far there haven't been any major mishaps.  It helps that my OH is very dog-confident and he instils confidence in me that it will all be ok.  Occasionally there are scuffles but we have never had any major problems.  The dogs will pick up on your anxiousness so try to exude confidence (even if you don't feel it). 
The spaniel walk looks good fun.
		
Click to expand...

I'm writing more anxious than I feel to be honest.  In the moment of any happenings I'm not overthinking it and am pretty calm and un-reactive myself. I know I don't write like that! I just kind of know what Hugo can be like so am being cautious rather than feeling anxious if that makes sense.


----------



## PapaverFollis (16 March 2022)

I kind of feel like I'm observing things I understand but don't have the language to explain!


----------



## Michen (16 March 2022)

You are doing a fab job. Henry is so lucky x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 March 2022)

I think you’re doing a cracking job, you didn’t rush to throw them together and long term, that’s the right thing to do, IMO. You’ll end up with a happy pack. Proof > 
	

Spaniels should come with a warning ‘Patience required, do not rush!’


----------



## scats (17 March 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I think you’re doing a cracking job, you didn’t rush to throw them together and long term, that’s the right thing to do, IMO. You’ll end up with a happy pack. Proof > 
	View attachment 89082

Spaniels should come with a warning ‘Patience required, do not rush!’
		
Click to expand...

It took me a few moments to work out which head matched which body!  Lovely picture.

PF, Im so glad Henry is settling in well.  He’s a lucky boy.


----------



## PapaverFollis (18 March 2022)

Good news from earlier this evening...

All three boys on a walk together in the field.  Henry on his lead for a lap, being very good if occasionally bouncing at the end of it! But mostly busying on a loose lead and checking in for treats...  Hugo complete blanked him the whole time.

So at the end we let Henry off his lead too and he zoomed around. And Oscar zoomed around. And Hugo pretended they didn't exist.

And Henry was So Happy.  And I feel like a weight has lifted a little.  Hugo didn't go and batter him.  Reluctant acceptance and pretending he doesn't exist is absolutely fine.  And Henry didn't leap all over Hugo either.  Which is showing a good deal of wisdom for a buzzy little dog to have! 😂

No pictures of the three together but here is a picture of Handsome Henry from this afternoon.



Very happy with that today!


----------



## ycbm (18 March 2022)

What a great report.  So pleased for you all.  
.


----------



## Emilieu (18 March 2022)

I have loved catching up with this thread! Lucky Henry ❤️


----------



## Clodagh (19 March 2022)

That’s a great update. Tawny still doesn’t acknowledge Scout. He’s been here since December. We say she’s Priti Patel and he’s a migrant. If she can’t see him he doesn’t exist.


----------



## Moobli (19 March 2022)

Great update.  It sounds as though they are sussing one another out.  There's a definitely upshift in your description, so I can just feel that slight anxiety lifting.  Brilliant.  He is a very handsome chap, lovely photo.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 March 2022)

Loving the floofy paws. My three are on separate beds right now but once Im on the recliner, I’ll have all 3 piled on together. Pack animals, ultimately.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 March 2022)

We're still a long way from peace in the house I think.   I don't think it is a Henry's fault, the big boys just don't seem able to leave him alone.  Hugo wants to posture and growl at him. Oscar wants to play with him.  Henry wants to busy about.  Evening Disney Dog Time with everyone on leads is fine but any attempts for house time without leads on has so far just not really worked.  It is my fault and my out of control big dogs rather than a Henry thing though.

However...

Walks are going well.

❤❤❤


----------



## Clodagh (20 March 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			We're still a long way from peace in the house I think.   I don't think it is a Henry's fault, the big boys just don't seem able to leave him alone.  Hugo wants to posture and growl at him. Oscar wants to play with him.  Henry wants to busy about.  Evening Disney Dog Time with everyone on leads is fine but any attempts for house time without leads on has so far just not really worked.  It is my fault and my out of control big dogs rather than a Henry thing though.

However...

Walks are going well.

❤❤❤
View attachment 89266

Click to expand...

What a gorgeous photo? Is that President Hugo  in the middle?


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 March 2022)

Clodagh said:



			What a gorgeous photo? Is that President Hugo  in the middle?
		
Click to expand...

He would like to think so.  I suspect "Supreme Dictator Hugo" would be his preferred title though.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 March 2022)

PapaverFollis said:



			We're still a long way from peace in the house I think.   I don't think it is a Henry's fault, the big boys just don't seem able to leave him alone.  Hugo wants to posture and growl at him. Oscar wants to play with him.  Henry wants to busy about.  Evening Disney Dog Time with everyone on leads is fine but any attempts for house time without leads on has so far just not really worked.  It is my fault and my out of control big dogs rather than a Henry thing though.

However...

Walks are going well.

❤❤❤
View attachment 89266

Click to expand...

I know I’m the reverse situation, 2 pups and one adult, but what would happen if you were to let them be together in a room in the evening? Are there separate beds or room for another for Henry? I’m very overcrowded with 2 large crates and 3 beds in the lounge (hoping to get rid of the crates reasonably soon) but everyone can be separate if they want.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 March 2022)

I think the problem is that they don't want to be seperate.  They want to be interacting. But not in a calm way.  

I don't really know.


----------



## fiwen30 (20 March 2022)

Full disclosure- could be completely wrong here.

I wonder if it could be of use to have the big lads off lead in the house with Henry (one at a time), but they’re being taught to leave him alone? Just thinking how I had to train my boy (eons ago) to Leave the cats, when he so desperate wanted to jump all over them and play. Because you’re right, it sounds more like a problem with the older boys wanting to fuss over him, so if they get positive reinforcement when they’re not focusing on him, that might help?


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 March 2022)

fiwen30 said:



			Full disclosure- could be completely wrong here.

I wonder if it could be of use to have the big lads off lead in the house with Henry (one at a time), but they’re being taught to leave him alone? Just thinking how I had to train my boy (eons ago) to Leave the cats, when he so desperate wanted to jump all over them and play. Because you’re right, it sounds more like a problem with the older boys wanting to fuss over him, so if they get positive reinforcement when they’re not focusing on him, that might help?
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right. I also worry that creating a "training" situation might ramp Hugo up too far.

What I kind of need is three separate beds and to do the 'boundary games' protocol with them all on their own boundary... etc etc.  I can try that.  But I'm not entirely convinced it would work once the training situation was dismantled. I feel like they'd be alright while being actively trained (and I think this is why they are OK to ignore each other outside... they all think they are 'working') but I feel like as soon as the treats went away they'd be back to the daftness.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (20 March 2022)

You've only had Henry for a very short time.  When we got the Lab pups to introduce to our adult Rottweiler, we were extremely careful to keep them apart/on lead for about a month.
We had 2 adult Rottweiler-sized crates in the living room, we put the pups in one and the Rott in the other and swapped them about until the Rott stopped being so excited about them.  We allowed short sessions in the garden with them all on leads, then with the pups off-lead all under very close supervision.
I'm sure your 3 will all settle down sensibly together and you will look back and wonder what you worried about


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 March 2022)

You’re doing great, IMO. The babies still harass Bear but they’ve been taught to leave him and that evening=quiet time. It‘s only been a few weeks with Henry, you’re doing brilliantly!


----------



## Marnie (21 March 2022)

I think you are doing great, and I am enjoying following your thread. I have a vaguely similar situation with my puppy and 2 older dogs.  The puppy leaves the old boy alone but can't resist jumping on the old girl - in the house, outside they are generally fine.  They will all share a bed quite happily when tired, it is just the odd occasion that puppy gets a bit rough.  I am really careful to not let the situation happen and puppy has learnt that no means no most of the time - it is just when she hasn't had enough exercise / activity. It would be great to just have them all together all the time but we aren't there yet, slowly getting there though - as I am sure you will!


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 March 2022)

Henry is gradually, gradually settling in.  He's a busy boy.  But we know have quiet mornings as office dog where he mooches around in MrPF's office and the hallway, is ignored and spends increasingly long periods settled on feet or on a bed.  We give him much of the morning out of his crate, then the big boys get the afternoon out of theirs and he settles and sleeps back in the crate.  We've been walking them together in the field and Henry and Hugo get some lead walking on the road individually too.   Henry came out with MrPF riding the horse the other day and was very good!

He is a super little dog. And very sweet.  Despite occasionally being a bitey little shitebag/land shark if he gets too ramped up. 😂  I think it confuses him that he gets zero reaction to that from us bar calm waiting for him to settle down or at the most getting some social shunning.  I think biting human hands and feet has previously been both a fantastic game that gets a super reaction and a way to work out frustration and excitement.  I'm doing a mixture of stopping interactions, asking for a sit then re-engaging with him, walking away and leaving him and just plain ignoring it and taking a few deep breaths until he de-ramps himself.  It is fine for us to deal with.  And is at least a clear signal as to where his emotional state is.

(I'm just writing this down for recording purposes, it isn't something I'm worried or stressed about to be clear.  It is 'of interest' rather than 'oh my god'.  He can also get a bit loud in his crate if there a Things Happening and he Isn't Involved.  It's annoying but it is gradually, gradually getting better...)

I let him and Oscar have a bit of interaction before lunch today.   I brought Oscar in from his midday garden ablutions and Henry was out of his crate and quite calm about him coming into the house.  I got a few biscuits and got some sitting, then some lying on the bed from them both for rewards. Then I gradually stopped asking them for behaviours and let them start doing their own thing.  I intervened by asking for settled behaviour again if they got too rough or intense with each other and although they were quite excited at first it properly de-esculated quite quickly and then it was bouts of pretty relaxed wrestling followed by periods of just mooching together and even Henry settling on the bed to chew a nylabone.  (No resource guarding nylabone worries with Oscar, he doesn't value them that much and is quite happy to let Henry have all the nylabones).  They did really well.





Interaction between Hugo and Henry is also getting better, less intense and less growly. We've been testing the water by letting them have very short bits of interaction in the evenings when everyone is a bit more settled and Oscar is tired enough to just stay well out of it.  Last night they spent some time both licking each other's faces/teeth/ears. Honestly looked like very, very bad nightclub snogging! So I think they were both trying to be friends with each other but are also both pretty stressed out or massively excited about the other too.  They didn't settle together but we had at least moved beyond Hugo standing over Henry and growling

We're still very much croft-based and keeping the walking to running in the field and getting heavily rewarded for checking in.  Happy to have him off-lead in the front field, he tends to stick close by.  We'll probably take him on a off-croft adventure this weekend.  I'm not doing all that much training and that with him.  Tiny bits, mostly around settling on a bed and some handling.  But I'm mostly just giving him time now that we've found a more comfortable routine.  I think he's happy enough with what he is getting here.  I hope so.


----------



## ycbm (25 March 2022)

Soppy dawg! 🥰
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 March 2022)

He certainly looks happy!


----------



## Michen (25 March 2022)

Love a friday Henry update, and such a great one! xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 March 2022)

Is that the most enormous dog bed in the world ever or the perspective?? Blimey!


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 March 2022)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Is that the most enormous dog bed in the world ever or the perspective?? Blimey!
		
Click to expand...

😂 Two old duvets folded up with a fleece throw tucked over them.  Had to make it big enough that Hugo saw 'furniture' rather 'training mat'!


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 March 2022)

I think we're there! 🥰🥳


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 March 2022)

Yay! Cracking photo PF 😍😎


----------



## Amymay (27 March 2022)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Yay! Cracking photo PF 😍😎
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!


----------



## Moobli (27 March 2022)

Fabulous!


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 March 2022)

Henry had an adventure today.  And so did we.  We went off to John O'Groats for an ice cream.  Henry was so good.  It wasn't very busy but he was quite excited at first,  people and dogs.  But he settled really nicely and after we had ice cream had a nice, sniffy on lead walk along the coastal path for a bit. We didn't stay out too long but I think he enjoyed himself.


I need to teach him to do a sit and wait for having his picture taken.

I'm so pleased with how all the dogs were together in the house today.   We didn't really have any long periods of being settled but at the same time it was bouts of nice wrestling with no-one getting wound up.  Then short breaks from the wrestling and bits of chewing nylabones, and mooching about.  It's really good to feel like they will all settle together eventually for definite.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 March 2022)

We've made good progress on being a happy pack.  Hugo and Henry even shared sitting on my knee this afternoon.  Henry lasted about three minutes before he decided that actually he's a Proper Dog not a stupid mummy's boy and put himself on the dog bed instead.



There has been much bitey face and wrestling and Hugo is actually being a very good big brother now he has got his head round it. The good thing is that wrestle mania has also calmed down and they are now all just settling.  I think Oscar and Hugo are teaching Henry about sleeping. 😂

I'm so pleased.  My house is quite full of dog!  But it is lovely now that they can all be out together.  Only took a month in the end.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 March 2022)

This is a lovely update PF 😊


----------



## palo1 (31 March 2022)

Brilliant update.  Well done for organising all of the dogs needs over the month too; pretty stressful I would think but such a great outcome for you and lovely doggos.   You can just relax and enjoy them now hopefully.  I really love sweet Henry dog


----------



## Moobli (31 March 2022)

Really great.  And the slowly slowly approach has clearly worked well.  I look forward to seeing lots of pics of all three boys enjoying life with each other.


----------



## PapaverFollis (31 March 2022)

Got this photo yesterday. 


As you can see we are a very strict and disciplined household...

Now there's some forced perspective at play but Henrt is genuinely quite a bit smaller than Oscar.   I decided to weigh them both to compare.  Oscar currently weight 18.6kg - quite heavy for him, he's usually been around 17kg when at a nice slim weight.  I do think he's lost a little since we decided he was a bit chubby when Henry arrived and switched him to diet food!

Henry is a complete lightweight at 12.2kg!  And I checked what Oscar weighed at that age.  Oscar was already 17kg at about Henry's age. Irony expect Henry to grow that much more in that case!  Which is actually quite nice, because he's a lovely compact size. 😂 "A one arm carry" I called him the other day.

Goodness knows what breed that might make him because that's the small end of the cocker spaniel weight range... but he looks like a springer in some ways and a show cocker in others.  But Oscar is a Sprocker and is much bigger (although Oscar's cocker mum was more "generic working spaniel" than a true cocker I'd say).

What if Henry IS a cockerpoo!!? Just one that got almost entirely spaniel genes in the looks department. 😱  Hugo is half spaniel but looks like a miniature collie with a slight spanielness around the edges after all...  Henry looks like a miniature springer. 😂

But then, maybe he's just small. 

And it doesn't matter at all to me, just interesting to think about.  He's a Henry and he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Roxylola (31 March 2022)

My springer is about 13kg and tucks nicely under my arm.  I think Michen's springer is a pocket rocket too - their is a lot of variety in the working types


----------



## Michen (31 March 2022)

Apparently his siblings look and are full cockapoos. That’s if he didn’t come from a puppy farm. But supposedly that’s what he was! And the pics of the one sibling I have does indeed look like one. 

Lovely update as ever xx


----------



## PapaverFollis (31 March 2022)

That's so funny.  I did know another cockerpoo once that looked like a full show cocker except for the tiniest hint of poodle shape to the head.  Crossbreeds can do that I guess!

It just makes me laugh that he's so little. ❤🥰  perfect pocket size. 
Next to Hugo who is 17kg despite looking like a collie. 
	

Hugo is looking a bit "surely he's not really staying?" in this picture. 😂


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 March 2022)

Superb to see pics of the pack, well done!

Both puppies here are 15kg but look tiny compared to Bear who is 26kg. I hope they stay teeny!


----------



## ycbm (31 March 2022)

You've invented a new breed!   The miniature cocker spaniel. He is delightful whatever his genetics.
.


----------



## julesjoy (31 March 2022)

Don't think I've posted on this thread but I have been following. What a lovely update. Please keep posting even now they've settled!


----------



## PapaverFollis (3 April 2022)

I haven't got the energy to write a full report right now but want to post pictures from the weekend...  trip to the beach with everyone OK Saturday (in truth this was probably a little too ambitious but they all had such a nice time!) And a rainy Sunday afternoon sitting on the human and gazing out of the window.  We did go for a walk in it, me and Henry... the big boys voted to stay in, in the warm and dry!









Hugo sooooo tired...Henry not tired at all! 😂

A good weekend!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 April 2022)

Talking of cocckerpoos, a colleague said Goose was the spit of her daughter’s cocker poo and the rest of the litter looked as you’d expect, typical cocker poos.


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 April 2022)

😁 It actually tickles me that I probably have a stealth cockerpoo.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 April 2022)

It’s mad, isn’t it?! I was amazed by the colleague saying this, looking at Goose, who is very typical springer looking. I’ve only ever seen cockerpoos that have the stereotypical look.


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 April 2022)

I've been a bit remiss on updates. Just really quite busy now!  I'll try and do a proper progress report at some point. But for now...




I think Henry is in charge now by the way. 😂 Hugo and Oscsr are basically soft as clarts. Henry has a persistent personality. If even Hugo has given up, I reckon I'm done for.  Must plan and implement a proper training programme for the wee toerag ASAP!   He's being good though for the most part and has definitely settled loads. Much less vocal and manic.  He's still busy and wants to be all up in everyone's business all the time but he's getting there.


----------



## ester (8 April 2022)

I think you should wisdom panel him


----------



## PapaverFollis (8 April 2022)

ester said:



			I think you should wisdom panel him 

Click to expand...

Hahaha! "Dingbat cross womble"


----------



## Michen (23 April 2022)

How’s the lad!? X


----------



## PapaverFollis (23 April 2022)

Michen said:



			How’s the lad!? X
		
Click to expand...

Keeping me too busy to write about him! 😂 I'll do an update ASAP.  He's being very good though. We went through a bit of a phase of him and Oscar being complete idiots together in the house but that seems to have settled just the last couple of days.  

He's being a good boy on his croft walks. Very into birds (and butterflies, bees, flies and moths!) But doing very well with his recall and some general 'control yourself Henry' training.

Overall he's getting more and more settled and much less noisy, wriggly and occasionally mind-blown bitey than he was...

He's being a very good boy at growing his top knot. Which is the most important thing!


----------



## PapaverFollis (15 May 2022)

I STILL HAVENT DONE AN UPDATE! Bad PF.

However Henry is being a Very Good Boy on the whole and has settled into a nice routine.   In some ways the less I try to do with him in terms of training, the better trained he is getting.  Minimal pressure on us both and incremental improvement from him.

All the boys get in without any fuss now and can be managed as a little pack for the most part.  We still don't leave them out together unsupervised just in case but I'm now longer worried about fights breaking out, there have been a couple of handbag moments but the hierarchy in various situations seems to be established.  I never thought I'd see Hugo let another dog take a nylabone toy from under his nose 😂 but there you go!

Recall training is coming on.  Henry is very very very very interested in birds and with the return of the shallows and the swifts is getting plenty of good running on his field walks!  I will not be letting him off lead out in the big wide world for some time... Caithness is very rich in bird life!  But we are slowly getting better chase recalls from the birds on the croft so we will probably get there.  He has also learned to "down" to just the voice cue which he had no idea about at first, or was playing dumb!  And his favourite trick is "middle" (whipping round and sitting between my feet facing forwards) which he enjoys doing so much that it is working as a reinforcer for a successful recall.

He's a good boy.

He's less barky and bitey now as well as he is staying under those thresholds more as he relaxes into croft life and his little routine.

Today he had trip out to John O'Groats to the bistro/deli there and got a very special treat...


Because... HENRY IS ONE YEAR OLD TODAY!  All grown up!  🥳❤

Not a floppy puppy any more so he can start going on some longer adventures.   His little legs look bit straighter now too and I am considering if he would actually like to do some agility as I think he would absolutely love it.  I also think his eyes look better as his skull grew into his skin a bit.

Basically he's a absolute delight. A complete PITA but totally delightful with it.  We love him so much, I'm so glad that I sent Michen that message. 😂


----------



## Clodagh (15 May 2022)

That is a fantastic update.


----------



## Moobli (18 May 2022)

That is so lovely to hear PF.  It sounds like all is working out well for everyone.  Happy 1st Birthday Henry.


----------



## MuddyMonster (18 May 2022)

What a lovely pupdate 💕🐶


----------

